# **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!**



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

**LOWEST PRICE Guarantee!* If you find it cheaper, let us know and we'll match it or BEAT it, as we are one of KW's few Authorized Distributors for North America!
**EMAIL ME A BETTER PRICE!* Due to KW's minimum advertised pricing, we are unable to post our sale price. So, don't pickup the phone and try to score a deal off of someone else and don't wait on hold or until business hours, our online shopping cart will automatically email you a better price with a link that will enable you to purchase online at a better price in seconds!








**FREE Ground Shipping *to the lower 48 States. Shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, or Canada is $60.00. 
**All Kits will be delivered to you within 6-7 business days* (barring any rare backorders). 
**FREE ESE T-Shirts* are only available in black and come in Large, XL, and XXL. (Please specify size in your order notes).
*Please click here or any other image on this post to be directed to our website for pricing and lowering / spring rate information.








*KW Coilover suspensions *are manufactured for a large number of vehicles, and are sold all around the world. The initials KW, and the trademark colors of yellow and purple, stand for individuality, quality and security.













All KW Coilover Suspension Kits are constructed using inox-line stainless steel technology. This technology allows your coilovers to be adjusted time and time again regardless of the weather it has seen. KW inox-line coilovers with stainless steel technology are clearly superior to other galvanized coilovers and are impervious to rust, pitting and corrosion. KW's inox-line stainless steel technology protects your investment! 








The KW warranty is a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser against defects in materials and workmanship for as long as you own that car registered for street use. The warranty does not cover damage to the parts caused by misuse, misapplication, installation, motorsports, etc. 











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:48 PM 7-24-2006_


----------

